# Accents



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

It seems every type carries besides 4 subtypes (dominant, creative, normalizing, harmonizing) also 8 accents. This means the type has some strong feature. I find this very interesting and worthy of further studying, because they seem to be something real. 

Russian articles here.


----------



## itsme45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I never figured out what subtype I would be in DCNH system, it would have to be either D or N. 

The link unfortunately doesn't work. Can you make a summary? Are those eight "strong features" linked to the eight IE's?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

that would be too much hairsplitting


----------



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

itsme45 said:


> I never figured out what subtype I would be in DCNH system, it would have to be either D or N.
> 
> The link unfortunately doesn't work. Can you make a summary? Are those eight "strong features" linked to the eight IE's?


Yes, they are linked to eight IE's. It seems that each individual has a strong focus on one of the IE's, like I seem to have on Ni. There are similarities between people who focus on these IE's and the link had some type descriptions. I don't think the descriptions were honestly that good though, but the phenomenom seems to be real.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

cyamitide said:


> that would be too much hairsplitting


This. I like the idea of two subtypes, even DCNH's four (which I've seen interpreted different ways). Past that, it just seems unnecessary. Seeing people put stuff like ILE-IEI as their type makes me want to throw things.


----------

